# Best Heater for 2.5 gal Kritter Keeper



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

So I finally got them to get Frankie a bit of a better set up and he is later going to be moved into a Kritter Keeper like, 2.5 gallon set up. I still want to make it better (get more/better plants etc etc) but for now it should do. But he needs a heater. I was wondering what the best heater would be for a set up like this?

Also what do you guys think the best water change schedule would be?

Thanks. I'll try to post some pictures later as well


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Not sure on the heater...I have a setup for my smaller aquariums, but it's not ideal and takes a lot of fuss to make it work just right. As to your water changes, I'd perform them at least once a week.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd say once a week, too but others will say twice a week.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

100% once weekly?

And anyone got ideas on best heater? 
I know there is the Hydor mini but I've heard you really have to regulate the temp with that yourself and unplug or it can cook em. Is this true?

I'm having trouble finding the tetra whisper 2-15 but would that work?


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the tetra whisper for 2-5 gallons in my 3 gallon tank. It seems to be working pretty good. The temp drops a few degrees at night, but thats probally cause its in the basement, and my room temp is always changing. But other then that it works pretty well.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

2-5 or 2-15? I've never seen 2-5. What about the regular submersible tetra heater for up to 10 gallons? Would that one work (its the only one i can seem to find)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I recommend a 25 watt Visitherm heater. A little pricey, but it WILL NOT die on you and kill your fish, if you use it right. You can use the tetra 2-15 heater. It's OK. I prefer my tanks a little warmer then 78 degrees though.. 

I do twice weekly 100 percent changes on my 2 gallons. Sometimes three when I'm bored.  But, you do NOT have to do this many. However, if you keep the water VERY clean, it is very likely your betta will never get sick.  

Sooo... your choice on both! It's mostly preference!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation Ill look into it!

I'll suggest twice weekly changes, but they'll probably end up being once weekly knowing the family!

Here is his old set up compared to new. I still need more plants and a heater in new but he already seems SO much happier.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

How cute! I love Gary the snail. Whatever heater you get don't forget a thermometer. Also, do you have a cave for him? *Very nice set up, though!*


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't have a cave yet no. And apparently he was flaring at Gary earlier haha.

And yes definitely a thermometer but I figure I don't need recommendations on those haha.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Just checking. Hee hee


----------



## BettaWolf43 (May 15, 2018)

Hi, I have a 2.5 gal too. I do 80% water changes twice a week for two months now and all is well. the heater I use is a Marina Betta Submersible Heater from Amazon.


----------

